# African classic



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

Hi SSF

Well I have been getting more and more into the slingshots over the last while, I have been talking to more and more people about slingshots and bands and all the cool things you can do. So this morning 1 of the grey headed gentleman in my workshop brought me this.









This is the inner tube of an old tractor tyre, we know it as rooi rek(red rubber). When I was a boy growing up we always used to ask my dad if he can get us some "rooi rek" from the tyre places this was like the ultimate rubber because it kicked the black rubbers ass. Now when you see a traditional african slingshot you used to see it made with this rooi rek and then it used to come with a baardjie(beard) looped at the bottom for if your bandset broke whilst out in the field.









So this really brought back some awesome memories, hope you guys enjoy a bit of history.

Tyrone


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Cool! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

Yeah, folks here still shoot this, and its still made the same way


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

Hi Kenyaslinger, do you still use this rubber a lot, how does it compare to theraband I think it is a little like gum rubber or linatex in that it is better with bigger ammo/rocks


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

Yes this rubber is still available, folks here also use it for fishing spear guns. A lot of people cut irregular, so bands are always not matched. Theraband shoots better and faster, but its good with rocks.


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

Well it's pretty scarce around here. I thought it might shoot the big stuff pretty good


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

HEY SKELLEM !!!!! hahahaha

That is what my Mom would say when she would see my shooter (that looked almost identical to that) in my back pocket. That is a trip down a memory lane that will always make me smile

We used to pay good money for the Roi Rek but it was worth it at the time. We also used to leave the strip as one complete band for when it broke out in the bush.

Thanks Tyrone you have resurrected some wonderful childhood memories that will probably have me smiling for weeks hahahaha

Cheers Swaer


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

Cheers my heavy, I am glad you like I will post some pics once I have made some bandsets


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

I laughed now when you mentioned that swaer story, I don't know how good your afrikaans is but on YouTube there is a video I think it is called afrikaans vertaal grappie about 6minutes long, it's about a hunting trip for some shallow pigs, you might wet yourself of laughter though.


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

Awesome...any more pics of the frame? The minimalist V type frame is a current obsession of mine and you have it nailed.


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

Hi Chuckduster that is not 1 of my frames but I think I need an African classic frame to go along with this classic rubber, I will keep you posted


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

Great Post!...It is surprising to see RED RUBBER still in use (?)...but it was ( and still is ) good stuff with basic shooting ammo like ROCKS...I`m wondering who would be producing this RED RUBBER...CHINA (?)....PHIL


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

Well Phil as strange as it may seem this exact piece I got says made in South Africa so it is locally produced


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

tyrone8511 said:


> I laughed now when you mentioned that swaer story, I don't know how good your afrikaans is but on YouTube there is a video I think it is called afrikaans vertaal grappie about 6minutes long, it's about a hunting trip for some shallow pigs, you might wet yourself of laughter though.


I have just finished watching that clip. My Afrikaans is not very good but the explanation in English at the end almost broke me. I have tears running down my face and my cheeks are eina man hahahaha


----------



## tyrone8511 (May 2, 2014)

Beware of a direct translation, no worries my tummy was aching after that clip


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

Tyrone...It is good to hear that some manufacturers had the good sense to keep this special product available...Here in the USA a product is expected to SELF-DESTRUCT after brief use with hopes that this would be good for the ECONOMY,,,!...PHIL


----------



## truthornothing (May 18, 2015)

I was talking to my father about slingshots and my adventures at the MId West Slingshot Tournament. He said as a boy they searched out all the red rubber they could find for slingshot bands. Evidently it was prized here too. Very cool and thanks for sharing


----------

